# Joe Cocker dead at 70........................



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks for all the great music Joe.

And the classic album, Mad Dogs and Englishman.

:tiphat: :angel:


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

For a Woodstock guy, I'm impressed he held out that long. 

My favorite of his is probably The Letter.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

GreenMamba said:


> For a Woodstock guy, I'm impressed he held out that long.
> 
> My favorite of his is probably The Letter.


Yeah, and another Woodstock guy held out until last summer--Johnny Winter. And the odds were even more against him with is life-long addictions.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Very sad. Cocker's first three albums were excellent.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm only ever heard one of his songs, it was quite good though.
I'll have to look on Youtube.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Cocker's diction wasn't always easily decipherable, so this should help.
RIP Joe.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

One of my favorites:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

He was sooooo beautiful......to me.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Caution: do not watch this at the office, unless no one is around to hear you laugh.



starthrower said:


> Cocker's diction wasn't always easily decipherable, so this should help.
> RIP Joe.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Love you Joe. RIP :angel:


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

R.I.P. 

Seen him live twice.
On an edition of the Torhout/Werchter festival in early nineties he was so drunk on stage he could barely stand straight. Bottle in hand, but he delivered. Great concert. Thanks Joe


----------

